# Audi at Worthersee 2010: First Wave of Photos



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Europe's biggest VAG enthusiast show Worthersee is happening this week and we've uploaded what will be the first wave of photos from the event. Audi revealed last week that they'd built a collection of special A1s for the event and no surprise this first round of pics primarily from Audi AG is heavily populated with shots of the cars or the models that presented them. 

Audi also released many new studio and PR shots of each car along with PR shots of their new kiddy car that's based on the A1 design. 










Check out our newly updated Worthersee 2010 gallery via the link below.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Worthersee 2010 *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

stop selling the A3 now and bring this car here. soooo much potential with these.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This generation won't come stateside mainly due to the cost of prepping it for North American sale solo (remember the Polo is not sold here and the economies of scale for A3 overtop chassis-sibling VWs cannot be discounted). I hear the next-gen version (MQB) will likely come over.


----------

